# Winchester 670 trigger



## Jacob219smith (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Winchester model 670 in .243 and was wondering what types of aftermarket triggers are on the market for them, if at all. I looked for a short amount of time and could not find any from the bigger name trigger companies, they only have ones for the model 70. If they do not make any for the 670 would the model 70 triggers fit in the model 670 frame? Thanks ahead for the help.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 5, 2013)

the 670 is simply a cheaper version of the 70..Birch stocks and no floor plate

same trigger as the 70..pull can be lightened by simply changing the return spring.  Check out Ernie the gunsmiths web site.  Used many of his springs with great results inlcuding model 70s

if you want an aftermarket then yes a model 70 trigger replacement should  work fine


----------

